# my first measurement, how to interpret



## countcobolt (Feb 24, 2012)

Dear all,

I have performed my first measurements yesterday and I must say, I felt kind of stupid yesterday evening. I notice strange things when measuring, but are not sure if this is in fact strange. I am working on a home studio. 

My setup:
Computer -> Adam A7X
I have the ECM8000 hanging from my ceiling (read lamp) so it is at my listening position. One of the things I noticed, is that the graph is always different (not completely...)

I added a drawing of the room for completeness. It's height is 2.48 m. I am stuck on the layout or sitting position as the desk is fixed to the wall (I added the part in front of the window)

My questions: could someone explain me what I am seeing here. I added the no smoothing measurement for now. When I go to 1/3 octave I can see a clear shelve downwards after 2K. 

I was playing yesterday with the switch at the back of my monitors, but no joy. So this measurement was done after a long day (it was a bank holiday in Belgium) of trying.

All help is welcome on how to interpret this and what I could do. (I notice in my mixes I hype the high too much, looking at different measurements I made, I can see where that is coming from).


I know, a lot of questions but kinda of stuck

best regards

Steve

PS on the drawing you will see 4 monitors, I also have Alesis 520 M1Actives on my desk


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

For full frequency response you need to use smoothing to see the general trend of the signal without all those pesky room interactions. (In fact, even though the mic is in the same position, where you stand can influence the unsmoothed results)
Did you do a sound card calibration? I assume the black line is the the mic calibration file. 
Once you get measurements you can equalize the system so you don't get the highs too much in your final mixes.

And welcome to HTS.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## countcobolt (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi Bill

I do not have a soundcard calibration as I was a bit worried of a feedback loop and it is in fact already sold to someone (I am buying a new focusrite Saffire 40 this week, so I will try to do the calibration on it).

Which smoothing would be appropriate 1/3? 
Also, I am standing outside the room when I measure, I do have all the furniture in it (VPN connection to my DAW). 

Now, the room has 2 functions in fact
a) mixing room
b) I do my vocal recordings in the same room

Kind regards

Steve


----------



## countcobolt (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi all

I have been rerunning test with my soundcard now calibrated (new one) and the ECM8000 calibration file.

My new results are absolutely stunning to me. I see the large jump in the 90- 250 range. Will basstrapping help here? 

Also, I have hung the mic from the ceiling down to my listening position. Now, to adjust settings on my speakers, I need to be at the back... You can imagine that I (undeliberately) move the speakers a bit. I have not seen massive influence on the graphs, but still. 

This is 1/3 smoothing graph. Any advice is welcome . Does the high end look ok and could I do something to add more clarity to it? I have already remove the curtains to have more reflections on the glass. (graph is from after removing).

all hints welcome 

kind regards

Steve
Steve


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The way you're set up you'll constantly be fighting it. The right and left speaker are going to measure completely different due to the difference in boundary interactions. I would turn 90 degrees before you really go much farther.

Bryan


----------



## countcobolt (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi Bryan

I have rotated everything now (as you said) . I was a bit affraid of sitting in front of the window, but that does not seem to be a problem.

I believe that the problem might be that I am used to being in completely dead rooms, so I must adopt to a lively room. I will upload new measurements tonight as I am now at my job. When doing a very quick test yesterday, it appears that the low is a bit (but not much) better. My highs are again looking like the stock markets (as a downwards spiral).

Will put some pictures of the studio also in the thread

Best regards

Steve


----------

